# Snowsports insurance



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

AAA?
Need characters to post.dfasdff


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Rega!! Not health insurance, more like get you to a doctor insurance. Covers medi-vac flights and out of country flights if you are in a not so developed area (not sure of the details on the latter part). Other than that, Switzerland makes sure you are insured for accidents and medical. I'm going to wait for Neni to come in here and prove this auslander wrong!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lander91 said:


> The temporary health insurance we were looking at excludes snowsports entirely, and we're still working on getting long-term health insurance. :crazy2:


The company you're going to work for doesn't supply insurance?

Man there are some weird systems out there... (ours included)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tatanka Hea said:


> Rega!! Not health insurance, more like get you to a doctor insurance. Covers medi-vac flights and out of country flihts if you are in a not so developed area (not sure of the details on the latter part). Other than that, Switzerland makes sure you are insured for accidents and medical. I'm going to wait for Neni to come in here and prove this auslander wrong!!


Nope, you're right. I've checked before the AK trip if I need to get some kind of additional coverage for a heliboarding trip in such a remote area besides the normal medical n general insurance to have the worst case covered. Nope. The agent just recommended to become Rega member, which we are anyway.

Rega is a must here IMO. 41$ a year and you know a heli will get you out if shit happens. Even if it's not _that_ bad of a shit. Been touring BC with a group, a girl twisted her leg badly, knee was done. To get her down the mtn would have been somehow doable but a lot of pain n cumbersome. Rega member? Yep. 1h later the heli fetched her.

Not sure if it's available for non Swiss residents...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

lander91 said:


> We've always gotten winter sports travel insurance for our trips to Europe, but now we're moving to the US, does anyone know if there's a season-type insurance that isn't travel-specific? We're down to the wire now, as we're arriving in Denver in less than 2 weeks, and finding that the places we used to go with are purely holiday travel only (and expensive long-term).
> 
> The temporary health insurance we were looking at excludes snowsports entirely, and we're still working on getting long-term health insurance. :crazy2:


You're moving to the US and need US based insurance, right? I'm not aware of any short term coverage, but could be wrong. Get in touch with insurance companies (Anthem, Blue Cross/Blue Shield, Coventry One, Optima, etc) and ask about their different short term policies as well as finding an insurance company you want to go with for the long term. Government insurance tax credit plans for full insurance open on November 15, but that won't have you covered in time (and you have to qualify for that).


----------



## lander91 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses guys, we've managed to get short term insurance with Assurance, high deductible but covers catastrophic stuff and includes snow sports, which is what we're after for just a couple of months.

poutanen - we haven't got work lined up yet, otherwise we'd be sorted already. That being said, I definitely agree it's a wierd system as I've heard not all jobs offer good (or any!) insurance.

radiomuse - I've read up on ACA and we qualify for applying out of open registration as moving to the US from abroad is one of those qualifying life changes, but I'm not so sure you can apply before said life change happens etc... :blahblah:


----------

